# Not sure what this is but IT ALL MINE!!



## sleevecc (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok everyone I need some help figuring out this tree. I believe it is Maple of some type not sure really.. the entire tree is infested by burl I taken images of the tree itself which I previously thought was dead but it is not and the county wants it off the lot so it has to go either way.. I also cut off one of the burls before I regroup before taking the whole tree down... Also since I have never dealt with live trees, whats the best thing to do with the burl cut it up in blocks and let dry? or let the entire burl dry on its own? Thank you. 

[attachment=21660]
[attachment=21659]
[attachment=21658]
[attachment=21657]
[attachment=21656]
[attachment=21655]
[attachment=21654]
[attachment=21653]
[attachment=21661]


----------



## healeydays (Mar 29, 2013)

That looks like the famous climbing Ivy tree. Some guys get all the luck...


----------



## sleevecc (Mar 29, 2013)

healeydays said:


> That looks like the famous climbing Ivy tree. Some guys get all the luck...



lmao... the back of my house must be pretty danged famous as well. lol


----------



## sleevecc (Mar 29, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That cut and wet piece does not look like maple to me. Best bet on processing that is to cut into as big of pieces you can manage seal all the cuts, clean all the vines and bark off and stare at them for awhile before you cut them. There is a thread or two here about cutting burls. Nice score




I have cut a few blocks out of it then completely dipped for a minute or so in boiling parrifin wax.. that should do those pieces good no? I just couldnt help myself I HAD TO SEE!!! lol 


[attachment=21699]


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 29, 2013)

Almost looks like a locust.......def not maple, but then again I'm no expert...


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 29, 2013)

Well the bark doesn't look like locust but its a wood similar too it


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 29, 2013)

Tough one looks kinda like Osage to me if its really heavy and cuts hard Osage. On other hand it might be white mulberry. Not any maple I've ever see.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 29, 2013)

Elm??


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks like mulberry to me, but who cares?!? Awesome score!


----------



## sleevecc (Mar 29, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Elm??


 I have to say looking around,, I think elm is the closest so far I do not believe the Osage grows around here.


----------



## sleevecc (Mar 29, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Looks like mulberry to me, but who cares?!? Awesome score!



LMAO.. yeah I agree. I wonder how much I can get rid of.. For Sale Mysterious unknown wood burl for sale. :-)


----------



## sleevecc (Mar 30, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like mulberry to me, but who cares?!? Awesome score!
> ...


 Ok after looking around I am agreement with it being mulberry and they do grow around here,, but the trunk on this tree has gotta be close to 4-5 foot diameter, our 33 inch stilh is way short getting through Mulberry get that big?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2013)

That would be an exceptional size for mulberry around here, but I've seen them three feet across in this area... Since nothing seems to grow all that well here:dash2:, I'm guessing that your area would allow for larger trees than what I see locally. Rob probably has 10-12 foot mulberry trees down where he is.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 30, 2013)

+1 mulberry. In my recent experiences with it, it moves quite a bit when drying, especially the figured and burly stuff, so a good sealing, and slow drying of the chunks is a must. Looks like some beautiful stuff in there! Congrats on your score!


----------

